

In Mobile, Fragmentation is Forever. - adamtmca
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/04/mobile-fragmentation-forever/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
morisy
That's a very surprising message (dare say refreshing? I dare not) from an
investor in the largest cross-platform app vendor, GetJar. I think his best
advice, which applies as well to mobile as it does elsewhere, is bound the
problem: Get off the Adobe-vs.-Apple bandwagon and figure out what your market
is and how you can best achieve it. Solid piece.

~~~
dirtyaura
I agree that is a solid piece. I would even call it the most sane article
about mobile fragmentation I've read for a while.

I believe in HTML5 and that it will be a big success, even in the mobile
space. But at the same time, top device manufacturers are fighting hard that
their hardware doesn't became commodity and because of that we will see a lot
of great innovation and HTML standardization just can't keep up with it. And
HTML rendering engine is not necessarily the best technology base for all
different usage modalities that mobile devices inherently have.

------
shizcakes
The chart of all the revolutions frustrates me because all the dates are 10
years earlier than they occured.

~~~
sunkencity
Yeah that's pretty bizarre. Desktop Internet Computing with google in the
80's?

~~~
dirtyaura
I think the chart is from Morgan Stanley mobile report and decades refer to
decades when that "revolution" started, not when winners of the revolution
were solved.

------
mcav
A lot of acronyms to essentially say that you can't write-once-run-anywhere in
mobile.

From the article's glossary: "XHTML – multi modality markup language". _What?_

